# Can you polish out deep scratches on a front windscreen?



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Can this be done using all the typical products one would use to perform paint correction?

I have some scratching on my front window, which was done, wait for it, but my g/f when she decided she's clean the front windscreen using the kitchen brillo pad and boiling water :doublesho

It looks unsightky if I am honest, like marring and webbing on the cars paintwork.

*sigh*


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

have a look here bud

http://www.facetingmachines.com/polishing_glass.shtml


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for that


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

This is a pretty good place too:

http://www.glasspolishshop.co.uk/

and more specifically:

http://www.glasspolishshop.co.uk/index.php?cPath=60&osCsid=a5beaf97fc4ba59a9ed9a244ee57e029


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

KeepingItClean said:


> It looks unsightky if I am honest, like marring and webbing on the cars paintwork.


I had this on my windscreen too, although I hasten to add not inflicted in the same way, and cerium oxide and felt pads reduced it greatly.

It's a messy job though as there can be a fair bit of product splatter.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We've got a glass polishing kit on the way shortly which will be in store - I've used it on some really badly scratched glass panels and managed to make a huge improvement if not completely remove scratches (by rotary)


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Any idea when you will hav it and what will it be priced at?


----------

